# Can I See Your....



## EAD Minis (Nov 14, 2007)

* Hey guys!!!Just wanted to ask to see your silver pintos. And if you show what color show halter do u have for them?




*

Thanks!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is our silver Dapple Pinto gelding

I like the halter in the second picture on him better its black with a burgandy nose band

our first mini who made us fall in love with minis

I just love this guy


----------



## Devon (Nov 14, 2007)

Zorro.!


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 14, 2007)

Dell Tera's Long Term #2

silver dapple splash tovero


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2007)

I love silver dapples! Two of my mares are silver pinto (one obviously, the other not quite as obvious). Here they are. I'd say they are two of my favorites, but you know... My favorite(s) these days honestly are whoever I'm thinking of or doing something with at that exact moment (I love them all so much).

*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”
















*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*

2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 15, 2007)

My boy Tee. I have always used show halters with blue in them. But that is also because it brings out his blue eyes!











I have a green stable halter for him also and it looks nice. His old stable halter was red and that looked decent too, but the blue has been my favorite!


----------



## Kendra (Nov 15, 2007)

Lucky 13 ... she hasn't been shown yet, but I'm planning to use a black and silver show halter on her, assuming it fits in the springtime!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a yearling filly bred by us...Flyin G's Paint Me Exotic...she was National Champion Youth Jr. Halter mare, and Reserve National Champion owned/bred/exhibited this year...we're very proud of her















Tracy


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 15, 2007)

*Gorgeous horses!!Thanks keep em coming, and thanks for the halter advice!*


----------



## Meavey (Nov 15, 2007)

My stallion, Solarwind Armani Echo:






My mare, Briar Patch Hope Ya Dance






And foal of Dance, LMS Made in Missouri


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2007)

For the show halter, I like Victors w/ silver "piping" on silver pintos



But, on Hope above, I showed her in a burgundy and silver "Designer Shepherd" show halter, which has a flared nose. I think it looked really nice on her (I was using my black/silver Victor on DunIT and darn my luck... they both ended up in Supreme so couldn't share LOL!). The center looks black kind of here, but it is burgundy.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's Royal Oaks Simply Awesome as a 4 yr old. His halter is plain black with a silver noseband. I think it's from Star Tack.


----------



## alongman (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's my girl MKK China Doll (ASPC/AMHR pending)


----------



## mmmorgans (Nov 16, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## BM Miniatures (Nov 16, 2007)

My New Mare,

I will be showing her in a burgandy with silver piping victory halter with silver concho's and a fine silver throatlatch.

But is currently being shown in a silver halter. I love silver with any colour horse, but I think the burgandy goes really well with silver dapples.


----------



## Devon (Nov 16, 2007)

Bluegables Rowdys Amazing Remark said:


>



She is Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 17, 2007)

> Sorry - she is not a pinto - but wanted to post pictures anyway - hope you don't mind.


*Dont mind at all



*

Thankyou everyone you have some awsome horses!!!I really appreciate the help!


----------

